# Poor old Cam...



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Margaret, he is so beautiful. I hate the aging thing too. It's awful they have such a short life span. I hope he is still enjoying the small joys in life! : )


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow! Almost 15 years old. You have obviously taken fantastic care of him. He is a handsome boy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cam is so lucky to have his brother and sister (and his mom) looking out for him.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

It's a real pleasure..he's a sweetheart!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...I love the seniors!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I loved the photo! You're so fortunate to still have him!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He is just beautiful! I love the way all y'all (including the other dogs!) take care of him so well


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Margaret, other than a little muscle wasting in his hind end, he looks much as he did years ago! Keep on truckin', Campbell


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep, he just had his six month check, and the vet thinks he looks the best he has in 18 months! Lots of muscle wasting, and a good bit of neurological damage. His front left and right hind legs work (neurological damage back in Dec) only by sheer determination! He's as stoic as ever and never misses a treat! I wake up every morning grateful hes still alive.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Hoping I might someday be able to say the same thing about Morgan!! He looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Hoping I might someday be able to say the same thing about Morgan!! He looks GREAT!!!


:crossfing We all hope that!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart!! How lucky you are to have him share your life.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

We may know the end, but they don't. He looks gorgeous! And he has the assistance of his friends. It is so amazing to me to watch how the other dogs move in to help and guide their brothers and sisters. I always figure if they are happy and eating, life is good.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Lots of muscle wasting, and a good bit of neurological damage. His front left and right hind legs work (neurological damage back in Dec) only by sheer determination! He's as stoic as ever and never misses a treat! I wake up every morning grateful hes still alive.


This could have been written about my Beau. I pray that I can keep saying that about him. Your Cam is such a handsome boy and you are so blessed to have him so long and hope you have many more years. 
Beau does that same bark since he has trouble getting around, seeing and hearing. But boy can he get up for a cookie in the morning.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Love Cam's picture - what a sweetheart! I know you enjoy every moment!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cam is a good looking older guy. It is very tough watching them grow old, but they seem to adapt and just get on with enjoying life. I don't mind the gray hair and stiffness in myself nearly as much as I do in my dog!
I hope you and Cam get to enjoy many more good days. It's great that his siblings look at for him too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love these old senior stories, especially when they reach 13, 14 and 15. I pray every day that Barkley will get to live at least as long post-adoption as he lived pre-adoption (7 years). That means at least 14. He's 12 1/4 years old and acts like an 8 year old on most days despite having arthritis, allergies, hip dysplasia, spondylosis, and slight neurological issues in his hind end. I get tickled when he demands his dinner, demands a treat or demands we go for walks. When Barkley talks (in his case barks with a demanding tone) we listen!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

OH what a beautiful boy Cam is! I love the story of him getting on the bed. Nothing better than a gentle senior dog.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Cam is a beautiful old man! Glad to hear that he keeps on truckin'  And it's really cute that his brother and sister look out for him. You are so fortunate that you've spent nearly 15 years with him so far! Hopefully many more to come. Keep taking lots of pictures!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahh, he's a grand old Goldie....please give him a gentle, but big, hug from me.
So glad he's 'keeping on'...that's a testament to your devotion!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Cam is beautiful, you are so lucky to have him as long as you have. It does not make the aging process any easier though. Sometimes some of the signs can make you giggle. Our old lab would talk to herself, she couldn't hear a thing, so she would YELL at herself. 

Give Cam a big hug for me>


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Cam today after his bad night. Please let us know how it goes at the vet.


----------

